# "Make it so"



## spammy (Nov 8, 2005)

Sometimes when I ask someone to do something, I end up saying "Make it so".  Today I got a comment that it sounds too Star Trekish.

Is there another way I can say the same thing is a delicate and artful fashion?

Some that I have thought of so far are:

"Do it now" (sounds too harsh)
"Okay, get it done" (sounds too harsh)
"Go for it" (not quite the same)

Any ideas?


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Nov 8, 2005)

How about:

Star Wars : "May the force be with you"

or

A handy tip : "Look both ways before crossing"

or

Pulp Fiction : Pretty please with sugar on top [insert verb here] the [insert swear word here] [insert noun here]

or

how about a simple _"please"_?  {A few manners never hurt anyone}


----------



## Joe4 (Nov 8, 2005)

> "Okay, get it done" (sounds too harsh)


A variation of one of your suggestion:
"Okay, let's do it"

or if you're are a fan of Larry the Cable Guy,
"Get 'er done!"


----------



## Von Pookie (Nov 8, 2005)

spammy said:
			
		

> Sometimes when I ask someone to do something, I end up saying "Make it so".  Today I got a comment that it sounds too Star Trekish.



Of *course* it's going to sound Star Trek-ish. It's _from Star Trek_. That's the entire point.

Personally, I wouldn't worry about changing it. If you like it, use it


----------



## shades (Nov 8, 2005)

I have been in positions of leadership for 30+ years. However, I find the statement of the problem counter-productive: *"Ask" followed by a demand/command.*

Why involve the question? Solves many problems to go about it this way: "Here is what I need. When can you get it done? Fine. I expect then at ____. Thank you"

Tone of voice does not have to imitate a drill sargeant mentality either. I have never been accused of being "heavy-handed" when using such an approach.

2 pfennigs from an old codger....


----------



## Joe4 (Nov 8, 2005)

> Personally, I wouldn't worry about changing it. If you like it, use it


... and tell them you want it done at warp speed!!!


----------



## Oorang (Nov 8, 2005)

Hrm how about "Nothing to it but to do it"?


----------



## Tazguy37 (Nov 8, 2005)

How about "Make it happen."  Or:  "I would like..."


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Nov 8, 2005)

Oorang said:
			
		

> "Nothing to it but to do it"?



That reminds me...

Or how about :

"So let's buckle down, shall we? Purpose is what we're striving for. We must have purpose. We mustn't be purposeless. We mustn't exhibit purposenessless. We must be purposelessnessless." {quote : Sir Marcus Browning}


----------



## Bruno_x (Nov 9, 2005)

=If(INFO("memused")=0,  ,   )


----------



## Oorang (Nov 9, 2005)

=IF(INFO("memavail")<=65536,"8-O","^_^")


----------



## Zack Barresse (Nov 9, 2005)

jmiskey said:
			
		

> > Personally, I wouldn't worry about changing it. If you like it, use it
> 
> 
> ... and tell them you want it done at warp speed!!!


But that's all she's got, Captain!


----------



## Oorang (Nov 9, 2005)

And she canna take i' ahnymoore.


----------



## tactps (Nov 9, 2005)

And don't forget to say:

ENGAGE

when you leave the room.

Finger waving optional!


----------



## Oorang (Nov 10, 2005)

Make sure to start calling people "Number One"


----------



## tactps (Nov 10, 2005)

And shave your head and go to work in your pyjamas.


----------



## Tazguy37 (Nov 10, 2005)

So what should you say to your supervisor when you put in a requisition for:

"One (1) Federation standard issue replicator"?


----------



## Striker475 (Nov 10, 2005)

It's for...uh...my sister?


----------



## tactps (Nov 10, 2005)

Just don't start trying to pick up women with the line:

"wow... who set my phaser to stunning"


----------



## Striker475 (Nov 10, 2005)

Funniest one I've heard is:

'Did you fart coz you blew me away!'


----------



## Tazguy37 (Nov 10, 2005)

Striker475 said:
			
		

> Funniest one I've heard is:
> 
> 'Did you fart coz you blew me away!'



That's just wrong...


----------



## tactps (Nov 11, 2005)

Try it out and let me know how it works for you. lol.


----------



## Steve Hartman (Nov 11, 2005)

How about Yul Brynner as Ramses in _The 10 Commandments_

"So let it be written, so let it be done."


----------

